# Developing and making prints for 16&8mm



## Jakyll_k93 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello there as the title says I would like to learn how to develop film specifically 16mm and 8mm film.
My first question is, Is there a difference in process for movie film and still frame shots like 35mm.
I ask this because i have been looking for books on film developing and darkroom making and have found quite a few books but all of them seem to be centered around the 35mm rolls, so before I go buying anything I wanted to know if I could use the process in these books.

The Film Developing Cookbook by Steve Anchell/Bill opTro

The Darkroom Cookbook by Steve Anchell/Bill Troop

Into your darkroom Step by Step by Dennis Curtin

Dark Room Photography: How to Develop Your Own Film and 

Create Your Own Prints in a Dark Room By Marrisa Sampson


My next question would be, where do I buy 16 and 8mm print stock and do i need a machine of some kind to get the image onto the print stock. I have looked at kodaks sight and they seem to sell only for 35 and 70 in lengths of thousands of meters. something i do not yet have need for. 

Finally i have seen a few tanks around for developing 8 and 16mm film i think the lomo tank would be best but i wanted to know if it would be worth it.

(Update) I have purchased how to compound. . . simplified colored processing formulas. by Patrick D. Dignan it is quite good to have actually. After reading through it i think it will be very useful.

(Update) I bought the lomo developing tank for 16mm and 8mm film and will be able to start developing stuff soon.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 3, 2018)

8mm 16mm film stock......

Movie Film | B&H Photo Video

Only time I have ever processed 16mm film (BW) was from a Minolta 16mm still camera but it was a short 20 exp roll.


----------

